# Nature Reclaiming Civilization



## SeaBreeze (Mar 3, 2021)

Very cool photos in this link of nature reclaiming civilization.


> We humans often build roads and bridges, canals and ports, even entire cities at the expense of the environment. But nature isn't planning on giving up. On the contrary, it is determined to persevere, showing just how fragile our creations are.














https://www.boredpanda.com/nature-reclaiming-civilization/


----------



## Dana (Mar 3, 2021)

Just wonderful Seabreeze, thank you for the link


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 4, 2021)

These are lovely.

A vivid reminder that nothing is forever, and no matter what man builds, nature and it's ways, with time, will claim it.

First comes the overgrowth that envelopes whatever it is that nature wants for itself, then the ground (over time) eats it.

We watched a fantastic documentary about the end of our planet, when life ceases to exist on it, and what would happen to all created things. It was spooky and magical at the same time, watching the face of the planet transform into something that mankind hasn't seen the likes of for thousands of years.

All species of mammals and animals would thrive once again, forests would bloom and blossom, trees would be seen everywhere, water would naturally purify itself, and in time, no signs that man ever inhabited the planet would be evident.

Thank you for this, SeaBreeze.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 4, 2021)

Yes, thank you for this fascinating article Seabreeze. Nature is miraculously beautiful. I found myself entranced by this article, reading the comments that people had written. Most interesting and entertaining as well as educational.

Aunt Marg. I watched that documentary also and agree with you precisely. Spooky but magical at the same time. Our earth would just shake us off like an annoying fly once it’s had enough of us and one day it will. Our species isn’t intelligent or resourceful enough to last much longer. We are much too greedy and selfish as a species and a big part of me rejoices that the rest of the animals sharing this world can live on and have a much better life on earth without us.

Look how long the dinosaurs lived here. Our species will have lived a minuscule fracture of the time. It’s seriously laughable how our egos twist our importance on this earth.

The pictures were mesmerizing. Such haunting beauty.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm glad Mother Nature is so powerful because it seems to me we do very little to help her preserve this world.


----------



## Chet (Mar 4, 2021)

A lot of the evidence of the ancient civilizations of Central and South America, like the Incas and the Mayans, is buried under layers of vegetation and hard to find anymore. That's true of some in North America as well.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 4, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Yes, thank you for this fascinating article Seabreeze. Nature is miraculously beautiful. I found myself entranced by this article, reading the comments that people had written. Most interesting and entertaining as well as educational.
> 
> Aunt Marg. I watched that documentary also and agree with you precisely. Spooky but magical at the same time. Our earth would just shake us off like an annoying fly once it’s had enough of us and one day it will. Our species isn’t intelligent or resourceful enough to last much longer. We are much too greedy and selfish as a species and a big part of me rejoices that the rest of the animals sharing this world can live on and have a much better life on earth without us.
> 
> ...


Incredible pictures.

Regarding mankind, your words are my words to a T.

A big part of me doesn't want to see the world bounce back, instead, I want to see it explode with anger, I want to see it lash out and punish mankind once and for all, teach him a lesson like no other.

I've seen more than my fair-share of mankind abusing, poisoning, raping, pillaging, and disrespecting what I deem as being, quite possibly _the_ most beautiful planet in the whole entire universe, and all for his greedy, money-hungry ways and means.

Thank you posting the great pictures, Keesha.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 4, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I'm glad Mother Nature is so powerful because it seems to me we do very little to help her preserve this world.


When I reflect on mankind's disrespectful and ignorant ways related to the treatment of this world, I can't help but think, what if... what if the tables were turned on us and nature (as a whole) did to us what we did to it.

I suspect had such unfolded the instant mankind began destroying this place called home, civilization would have come to an abrupt end several hundred years ago.

As far as I'm concerned, planet Earth, extended far too much leeway to mankind, way too many chances to prove himself and correct his self-serving ways, and so I would love nothing more than to see the world turn before my end.

I've never been thirsty for blood, but have always thoroughly enjoyed watching a bully get leveled, and in this case that bully is mankind.


----------



## hawkdon (Mar 4, 2021)

I tend to think that all those planets NASA is exploring
for our future home, are in reality, our FORMER homes!!
Those planets are the ones we screwed up with our garbage and big cars, planes non stop growth etc etc....what we gonna
do then????


----------



## Dana (Mar 4, 2021)

When humans leave, not only does greenery take over. During lockdown the animals had their turn


----------



## Keesha (Mar 4, 2021)

hawkdon said:


> what we gonna
> do then????


Die off and become extinct. 
Depressing topic but a definite reality.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 29, 2022)

Keesha said:


> Die off and become extinct.
> Depressing topic but a definite reality.


That's been the plan from the beginning.   
Sorrow for most of the world,  
but not for all.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 29, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Very cool photos in this link of nature reclaiming civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are *awesome* SeaBreeze! Thank you for sharing. I'm going to share this in a group I manage.


----------

